# Surrogacy at the Altravita Clinic in Moscow



## Kingsj01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi,

Just joined, so excuse me if I do this incorrectly.
I am 44, with a low AMH level. 
My husband and I are going to investigate egg donor IVF.
But I also have an auto-immune blood disorder which means that I am often hospitalised with infections.
Pregnancy could be risky for me, so we are also going to investigate surrogacy at the Altravita Clinic in Moscow.
A friend had egg donor IVF there.

Does anyone know what the costs of surrogacy at this clinic are?
And has anyone had a surrogate baby with this clinic?
What were your experiences, please?
Would you recommend them?

Thanks very much,

Judi


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi Judy

If you are thinking of travelling to Russia for surrogacy, please be aware that this will raise complex issues (both on the immigration front and in terms of acquiring parental rights for your child and securing your family legally in the UK). It is critical you have a proper action plan worked out to get home safely to the UK with your baby after the birth - and experience of doing this from Russia is likely to be limited.

You will also need to apply for a parental order in the English court and you need to understand what the legal requirements are- Russia is an emerging destination as far as the experience of the English court is concerned and it will likely involve complex legal proceedings as things stand in the High Court. Have a look at my blog www.louisaghevaert.co.uk -specifically the international surrogacy, surrogacy law in the UK and problems with surrogact law in the UK pages for further information.

Hope this helps.

LouGhevaert

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## SandraNL (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Judi,

If you have an immune disease, you can be treated for this (although I don't know how severe your immune disease is). They can treat you with prednisolone and antibiotics for example.

The best clinic I would recommend you is the Serum clinic in Athens. Their are specialised in immune diseases and getting pregnant yourself might not only save you a lot of money,
but is also not that complicated as surrogacy. I have had bad experiences with surrogacy in the Ukraine and I'm not the only one. Serum is also able to help you with an egg donor.

I don't have personal experience with this clinic, but I've read a lot of positive experiences and know some woman who are really enthusiastic about them (especially dr Penny).

Sandra


----------

